# Blank for a Blue yonder



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

Got a blue yonder and was wondering what surf blank would be a good match. Thinking like a 10 footer would be good, but don't have much experience in the surf. I would like to use for basic surf fishing, spanish and blues and such, but would also want it to be a back rod for the slob reds. Any suggestions?


----------



## cobia_slaya (Jan 19, 2010)

gatoer glass are kinda pricey but you have to find them they dont make them anymore
or an offshore angler ocean master i have a 10ft payed 150 at bass pro nice set up


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 15, 2009)

Gator glass are back into production now. They are going to be cheaper than a seeker or a lamiglass.


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

RS Su1418


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*I'm an All Star (1265) kind of guy...but*

If I were building another metal rod, I would look into the Breakaway Omega 10'6" (Rated 15-25lb, 2-5oz). I built my first metal slinging rod for an ABU 6500 and used a trigger grip. Talk about slinging metal! 

Sandcrab


----------

